# EVIL INCARNATE. Why don't people just divorce?



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Soldier's girlfriend driving around with wife's body in the trunk and two children in the back seat. Explain this to me. How can human beings become so evil?

Police: Soldier, alleged girlfriend arrested after his wife's body found in car trunk | My Connection from Cox


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

That is some cold mentality.

That is some cold body.
The dead mother's spirit seeing all this, seeing her innocent babies future destroyed.

And for what?
Some woman wanting some man so much she would stop at nothing to get him.

That is some cold mentality.



The father of the babies?

He has no mentality.
He, an empty cold devil in a compliant man's body.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Some people have no sense of shame or compassion at all. They are pathologically indifferent to other people. From the research I've read, it is how they were born. They are truly awful people. Fortunately, they are relatively rare.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn. That’s pretty ****ed up.

But I was way more shocked to learn — via one of the articles linked at the bottom of that article — that someone actually married Amy Schumer.

I mean DAMN.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Damn. That’s pretty ****ed up.
> 
> But I was way more shocked to learn — via one of the articles linked at the bottom of that article — that someone actually married Amy Schumer.
> 
> I mean DAMN.


Yes, and, and, she's pregnant! What the hell was this guy thinking?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

skerzoid said:


> Soldier's girlfriend driving around with wife's body in the trunk and two children in the back seat. Explain this to me. How can human beings become so evil?
> 
> Police: Soldier, alleged girlfriend arrested after his wife's body found in car trunk | My Connection from Cox


She's either a sociopath or a psychopath... although, I'm not a doctor. So, it's a guess from reading about what they are and the difference between them.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

This is a decent case study on cheaters. In order for a person to betray the one person in the world they took a vow to never betray, I think they have to be a sociopath. If one of you reading this now started cheating on your spouse the guilt would eat you alive because you're not sociopaths. Well, maybe some of you are and would sleep like a baby while betraying your spouse but most wouldn't. People like this don't feel things like normal people which is why they can do what they do. I've always thought that the mindset of an adulterer is just a short jump to the mindset of a murderer. None of us could murder someone like this in cold blood but cheaters don't feel things like we do or they wouldn't be cheaters.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

GusPolinski said:


> Damn. That’s pretty ****ed up.
> 
> But I was way more shocked to learn — via one of the articles linked at the bottom of that article — that someone actually married Amy Schumer.
> 
> I mean DAMN.


Me too. Not necessarily because of her looks but because she has a black heart and soul.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

It all stemmed from love.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

VermiciousKnid said:


> This is a decent case study on cheaters. In order for a person to betray the one person in the world they took a vow to never betray, I think they have to be a sociopath. If one of you reading this now started cheating on your spouse the guilt would eat you alive because you're not sociopaths. Well, maybe some of you are and would sleep like a baby while betraying your spouse but most wouldn't. People like this don't feel things like normal people which is why they can do what they do...


Cheater = Sociopath? Not sure I would go that far, but...

I think some people are just really good at putting on a good show, for a very long time. I repeated the following before and still find it to be true...

_"I learned more about who my WW really was in the first 30 minutes after DD than the previous 30 years of marriage."
_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

VermiciousKnid said:


> This is a decent case study on cheaters. In order for a person to betray the one person in the world they took a vow to never betray, I think they have to be a sociopath. If one of you reading this now started cheating on your spouse the guilt would eat you alive because you're not sociopaths. Well, maybe some of you are and would sleep like a baby while betraying your spouse but most wouldn't. People like this don't feel things like normal people which is why they can do what they do. I've always thought that the mindset of an adulterer is just a short jump to the mindset of a murderer. None of us could murder someone like this in cold blood but cheaters don't feel things like we do or they wouldn't be cheaters.


I must have read that wrong. I thought she killed the wife, not him. Whoever did it and knew she was in the trunk would likely be the sociopath. Drama works well, too.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

2ntnuf said:


> I must have read that wrong. I thought she killed the wife, not him. Whoever did it and knew she was in the trunk would likely be the sociopath. Drama works well, too.


The husband killed the wife. The girlfriend was trying to dispose of the body. She had the husband's kids in the backseat and the wife in the trunk. Somebody called it in. How did they know?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder why they only show a photo of the girlfriend. Here's a link that has his photo and his poor wife's photo as well.

Name of murdered Fort Polk Army wife released - KJAS.COM: Local News


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

skerzoid said:


> The husband killed the wife. The girlfriend was trying to dispose of the body. She had the husband's kids in the backseat and the wife in the trunk. Somebody called it in. How did they know?


I was wondering that as well.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's some advice for all women.. if your boyfriend kills his wife, do not help him dispose of her body.

Instead run, run fast and get away from him. Then call the police.

A man who kills his wife will kill you too when he's tired of you. 

The woman is cleary not very bright.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Here's some advice for all women.. if your boyfriend kills his wife, do not help him dispose of her body.
> 
> Instead run, run fast and get away from him. Then call the police.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> My thoughts exactly.


If a woman is that dumb, she probably shouldn't be dating and absolutely should not be having sex. 

What I was thinking was, it's a match and they should get married before they move to an 8 x 8 with 3 hots and a cot, in separate locations. I mean, he was every bit as dumb as her. 

Two sickos. Those poor kids are the victims. Makes me wonder what his wife saw in him? 

Edit: He should never have dated or had sex, either.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Here's some advice for all women.. if your boyfriend kills his wife, do not help him dispose of her body.
> 
> Instead run, run fast and get away from him. Then call the police.
> 
> ...



Advice for all women and all men.. don't date married people.


----------

